
Origin of the Abbreviation 'i18n' - gojomo
http://www.i18nguy.com/origini18n.html
======
petercooper
It's amazing how often I still see "I didn't know that!" to this fact on
Twitter :-)

There was a brief fad of writing entire sentences using this style of
shortening words earlier this year, so I wrote a quick script to "decode" them
if anyone is so inclined!
[https://gist.github.com/peterc/bf495244dd098cdd7ddca241dab33...](https://gist.github.com/peterc/bf495244dd098cdd7ddca241dab33446)
.. by this I can also see i18n could also cover interdifferentiation or
intercrystallization..

